# 32gb Nexus 7 help



## Jetspike7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys, well black Friday is coming up and I'm playing on getting a 32 GB Nexus.
And I need some advise and there's no one better then to ask Nexus 7 owners 
I have read nothing but good things from this bad boy. I'm looking for something to replace my laptop.
A daily driver. Something I can sit down on the couch with, rather then to pull out a laptop on my lap.
I understand its not going to do everything as a laptop but does it get the essential done?
What are your feelings on it???
Do you recommend it???
Should I be looking for something else???
Has anyone ran ubuntu on theirs yet???
Opinions???
Thanks in advance everyone, looking forward to seeing some opinions.
So I can make up my mind lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I love my N7 but I don't think any tablet on the market can ultimately replace a laptop. It is however great for sitting on the couch surfing the internet, reading, listening to music, apps, games and movies. I love my N7 and use it way more than I ever used any 10 inch tablet I've owned. I haven't run Ubuntu but I don't see the need to run a desktop o/s on a 7 inch screen. Overall for $250 this tablet is a beast. I'll take this anyday over a $400-$500 tablet...especially an Android tablet. Don't get me wrong I obviously love Android but the tablet apps just aren't there still. The Nexus 10 has great specs and a great screen but I'm just not sure I can spend that much on an Android tablet just yet. The Nexus 7 however is ultra portable and things still look good on it even if they weren't designed for tablets specifically. I don't think the Nexus 10 will be able to say the same thing.


----------



## Jetspike7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice thanks a lot  well sounds perfect for me. Can't wait to get some ROM flashing!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm sure you will love this device...I do.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I love my N7 but I don't think any tablet on the market can ultimately replace a laptop. It is however great for sitting on the couch surfing the internet, reading, listening to music, apps, games and movies. I love my N7 and use it way more than I ever used any 10 inch tablet I've owned. I haven't run Ubuntu but I don't see the need to run a desktop o/s on a 7 inch screen. Overall for $250 this tablet is a beast. I'll take this anyday over a $400-$500 tablet...especially an Android tablet. Don't get me wrong I obviously love Android but the tablet apps just aren't there still. The Nexus 10 has great specs and a great screen but I'm just not sure I can spend that much on an Android tablet just yet. The Nexus 7 however is ultra portable and things still look good on it even if they weren't designed for tablets specifically. I don't think the Nexus 10 will be able to say the same thing.


Feel the same about the N7. No biggie about no rear facing camera, I've never used anything but the front facing camera anyways. Great price for what you get as well, I guess that's why Google ordered another 2.5 million units to keep up with demand.

http://www.droid-lif...to-meet-demand/

EDIT: Got one for the girl for xmas too. She's been loving using her son's when he's on the computer playing Minecraft. The hard part was registering her tablet using her information to get the $25 Play Store credit which Google offered through the end of Sept. Registering would send 2 emails that the credit is there, and a "Welcome" email. Obviously, she'd know something was up if she got these. I contacted Google to ask if there was some way around it, but they actually suggested that I "obtain" her email information somehow, register the device, and then when those emails come it to quickly delete them. I had to make sure that she didn't have her phone with her either, as she'd see them then too...this was NOT an easy task, let me tell you...but it got done and she has $25 Play credit waiting for her.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Feel the same about the N7. No biggie about no rear facing camera, I've never used anything but the front facing camera anyways. Great price for what you get as well, I guess that's why Google ordered another 2.5 million units to keep up with demand.
> 
> http://www.droid-lif...to-meet-demand/
> 
> EDIT: Got one for the girl for xmas too. She's been loving using her son's when he's on the computer playing Minecraft. The hard part was registering her tablet using her information to get the $25 Play Store credit which Google offered through the end of Sept. Registering would send 2 emails that the credit is there, and a "Welcome" email. Obviously, she'd know something was up if she got these. I contacted Google to ask if there was some way around it, but they actually suggested that I "obtain" her email information somehow, register the device, and then when those emails come it to quickly delete them. I had to make sure that she didn't have her phone with her either, as she'd see them then too...this was NOT an easy task, let me tell you...but it got done and she has $25 Play credit waiting for her.


haha that's funny they told you to "steal" her info to mask it from her. Yeah I agree the rear camera on a tablet IMO is stupid. I refuse to be one of those people who uses their tablet as a camera thus looking like a dumbass lol.


----------

